# Male or female? Please help



## Awestwood (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi all. I'm new to the budgie scene. I have kept parrots for many years. And thought this year a I would give keeping budgies a go, maybe breed a few. Anyway I picked 2 budgies up Monday night which had been kept indoors In a small cage. Was told they were a male and female pair. Without paying too much attention I got them home and straight into a bigger cage. I loosed them out a bit later on and the yellow one just fell to the floor. It can't fly any distance at all. I also noticed one wing seems to be hanging and not tucked away like they normally are. I'm guessing maybe it's because there cage was so small that they couldn't fly around. Any ideas.? Also if someone could confirm the sex of these I would be very grateful. Many thanks adam.


----------



## BudgieElla (Jan 31, 2018)

I will actually be so surprised if I get this right cos I can only do adults haha but I think they're both girls! Seriously though don't take my advice


----------



## Awestwood (Apr 11, 2018)

Haha thanks your the second to say that so stands a chance lol thanks


----------



## BudgieElla (Jan 31, 2018)

We're its wings clipped by any chance? Mine is so she can't fly super well.


----------



## Awestwood (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm not sure. the person I had them off said she didn't know anything about them


----------



## SmolBirb (Dec 6, 2016)

I would take them both to the vet right away just in case anything is wrong. It's possible it's wing is broken. To tell if their wings are clipped look up a picture of a budgies wing and compare to yours. If they look very short compared to the picture, chances are they're clipped.

The way that one is holding out its wing doesn't look normal though.

Also yes they are definitely both girls : )


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree that both budgies need to be seen by an Avian Vet. If the one budgie's wing is broken, it needs to be checked right away.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Hopefully you have both of these birds quarantined in a different room from any other birds you have at this time.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

Owning budgies is different than owning bigger parrots and I certainly would not recommend even thinking about breeding until you've owned budgies for a minimum of a year and done extensive research regarding the best practices in caring for them.

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:
*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You have two beautiful girls  That's great because now you don't have to worry about accidental babies!  That wouldn't be good, as breeding budgie should only be undertaken after several years of research and budgie keeping. 

I agree that it's not normal for them to just plummet to the ground, even budgies with clipped wings can flap a little bit. An avian vet checkup would be the best option. Please let us know how they do, and thanks for giving these sweet girls a new lease on life :hug:


----------

